# Latest work



## Oregon Artist

Here are some of my latest paintings.......


----------



## Scott R Nelson

I like all three of those.

The red boat has a nice fog effect in the forest behind it. I would be willing to hang a painting like that in my house.

The boat at the dock also looks good with more detail in the boat than the background and good use of contrast.

Is that last one Mt. Rainier? (I haven't spent much time in Washington State, but that's my best guess.) I'm not generally a fan of paintings of the forest, but this one is interesting with its range of intensities.

Good use of light, dark, and mid-range intensities and letting the watercolor paper show through.


You're motivating me to get back into painting again so that I can start sharing a few new paintings of mine.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Thank you,Scott
The mountain is Mt Hood from the Trout lake area all my paintings are from photographs I take,then I use them as a guide,in the Grizzly picture there was no fog but I like fog effects so i made the painting that way.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Beautiful*

I love these pictures. Haven't tried doing anything in watercolors but I do love the look of them. I'm using acrylics and oil. You are very talented.


----------



## Oregon Artist

TerryCurley said:


> I love these pictures. Haven't tried doing anything in watercolors but I do love the look of them. I'm using acrylics and oil. You are very talented.


 Thank you, Terry I took a watercolor course at my local community college and have been painting for 2 years. You have to unlearn everything you did with acrylics the white is the paper not white paint so you paint sort of backwards once it clicks it makes sense!


----------



## Scott R Nelson

Oregon Artist said:


> You have to unlearn everything you did with acrylics the white is the paper not white paint so you paint sort of backwards once it clicks it makes sense!


That, and you usually have to have the whole thing planned before starting out so that you can do everything in the right order.

It's also harder to fix a mistake, but not impossible. A professional artist friend of mine told me once how she scrubbed off the whole bottom of one painting, an area about 6" by 12", so that she could do something else there. The final painting was absolutely beautiful, and I couldn't tell that she had done that.


----------



## Liz

All 3 look good, I especially like the middle one of the boat. I like how you kept the background to a minimum so as not to distract from the subject.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Liz said:


> All 3 look good, I especially like the middle one of the boat. I like how you kept the background to a minimum so as not to distract from the subject.


Thank you I have those boat paintings and some other on display at a local coffee house, I sold one last time I was on display maybe I will sell another!


----------



## TerryCurley

*Cool*

I bet you sell all three of these.


----------



## Oregon Artist

TerryCurley said:


> I bet you sell all three of these.


Thanks Terry, I looked at your acrylics and like them give W/c a try you might like it.


----------



## Oregon Artist

*A couple more*

Here are a couple more I just finished up


----------



## TerryCurley

*Watercolors*

I do like the look of the watercolors but right now I'm into oil. Really like the thick pudding feeling of the paint. I'm thinking about trying a knife painting one of these days. 

It's so wonderful that we will never run out of things to try when it comes to painting and Water Colors are definitely on my list...but not for awhile.

Thanks for the compliment on my work...you have no idea how I eat it up.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Wow*

I love these also. Especially the bridge. It's so cool that you have a restaurant to display them. I've been to many restaurants that display art work. I love looking at them.


----------



## Scott R Nelson

Those both look good, I like the bridge better than the ship.

The dock seems to be at a different angle than the ship somehow.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oregon Artist

TerryCurley said:


> I love these also. Especially the bridge. It's so cool that you have a restaurant to display them. I've been to many restaurants that display art work. I love looking at them.


It is actually a coffee house and they have the artist of the month where you can put up your work for a month and if you want put a price on them, the shop gets 20%, I sold a painting for $125 the last time I showed here is that painting. Scott, I think you are right about the dock I didnt notice it I can change it easily


----------



## Oregon Artist

*Jessie's Fish Co*

Latest painting in Ilwaco Wash


----------



## TerryCurley

*Using watercolors*

I just started using oils. I'm really liking the oils. Maybe some day in the future I'll give watercolors a try, but I want to stick with the oils for awhile.


----------



## Oregon Artist

TerryCurley said:


> I just started using oils. I'm really liking the oils. Maybe some day in the future I'll give watercolors a try, but I want to stick with the oils for awhile.


Learn what medium you like I wasted time doing acrylics you will never get good if you dabble in different media IMO It took some time before I got it with WC I tried painting like acrylics and it didn't work.


----------



## Liz

You have a really good eye for perspective. Congrats on your sale (saw your other post), it's not surprising at all and I'm sure you will get many more.


----------



## Oregon Artist

*2 more*

just finished these


----------



## DLeeG

Excellent work


----------



## TerryCurley

Love your work. The old car at the old gas station is my favorite of these two. 

Could I impose by asking how you put thumbnails in your post. Whenever I post a picture it comes out huge.


----------



## Scott R Nelson

Thanks for sharing.

To get the small ones, I think you have to down load the photo directly to this site. I always use photos from my photobucket account, but if I'm posting very many, I'll put a small one there as well as a large one, then display the small one and provide a link to the larger one for those who want more detail. The small one is still usually big enough to see, like 320x240 or something.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Scott. Sounds like a bunch of extra work to put in a thumbnail especially since the first thing anyone viewing it will do is enlarge it. LOL. I wish there was a quicker easier way. But at least it is a way.


----------



## Oregon Artist

I just resize my image with a free program called Light Image Resizer


----------



## Scott R Nelson

Oregon Artist said:


> I just resize my image with a free program called Light Image Resizer


I prefer XnView, which I've been using for many years. It has always been totally free, and no ads or anything. It's also quite good for looking through images.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Liz

I really like the barn painting, the sky has a powerful effect on it.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Here is a painting of a shipwreck near Astoria Oregon (The Peter Iredale) and the Milky Way.


----------



## TerryCurley

WOW that is cool! Sky pictures are hard, at least in oil, I don't know about water color. I've tried to do so a sky in oil that was a little more complex than speckled stars and it turned out a big mess. You did a good job.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Thanks,Terry. 
I first used a masking fluid to protect the white paper for the stars and body of the Milky way then painted wet on wet letting it flow until I got the effect I wanted


----------



## TerryCurley

Water colors sound so complicated to me. I'll keep to oil.


----------



## dacotah

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Oregon Artist

dacotah said:


> Beautiful work!!!


Thank you....


----------



## chanda95

I really like your work. You certainly have mastered watercolors. I have done a few watercolor pieces but on the whole I am not a painter. I really love watercolors when done right..and you do them right. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Oregon Artist

chanda95 said:


> I really like your work. You certainly have mastered watercolors. I have done a few watercolor pieces but on the whole I am not a painter. I really love watercolors when done right..and you do them right. Two thumbs up!


Thanks, I have been painting for 2 years now, I took a course at my local community college and feel now I'm starting to get it but I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Oregon Artist

A couple more..........Thompson's Mill and Barnard's farm


----------



## chanda95

Love Barnards Farm. They are both really nice pieces but Barnards Farm speaks to me the most. Nice job!


----------



## Oregon Artist

Thanks, I like old barns


----------



## TerryCurley

I love the tractor in the barn picture, and the reflection in the water in the other one. You do great work.


----------



## ErnstG

Mir gefallen beide Motive sehr gut, denn ich liebe Architektur und Landschaften.
Ihre Motive sind sehr locker gemalt und haben dokumentarischen Wert.

I like both motifs very well, because I love architecture and landscapes.
Their motives are very loosely painted and have documentary value.

Ernst


----------

